# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  haber de

## basurero

[quote]Pero se supone que ha de ser una palabra tan s

----------


## Vespre

Parece que s

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------


## Vespre

Las frases son correctas   ::   
No te entiendo cuando dices: "Espero que fuera un idioma parecido al ingl

----------


## basurero

Lol. Es que para nosotros, los angloparlantes, no sabemos nada m

----------


## Vespre

Vaya. Es algo que nunca me hab

----------


## basurero

Hola, tengo otra pregunta... no quiero empezar un nuevo hilo, as

----------


## basurero

[quote=Vespre]Vaya. Es algo que nunca me hab

----------


## Vespre

> Hay muchas cosas por hacer. 
> Hay muchas cosas que hacer

 Esto fuera de un contexto m

----------


## basurero

Bueno, estamos hablando de un folleto en el que se describe una ciudad... "es una ciudad interesante y hay muchas cosas por/que hacer".... 
Pero, creo que hay que usar "que" en el siguiente contexto: 
hay muchas cosas que hacer antes de ir a la fiesta

----------


## Vespre

En el caso del folleto, es: 
" Es una ciudad muy interesante en la que hay muchas cosas que hacer". Aunque yo escribir

----------


## basurero

Ah, entendido.  ::  Gracias. 
No s

----------


## Cesar

Hola Basurero, 
Mi nombre es C

----------


## Cesar

[quote]"To post": se utiliza mucho el barbarismo "postear", evidentemente incorrecto y tan s

----------


## Vespre

[quote=Cesar][quote]"To post": se utiliza mucho el barbarismo "postear", evidentemente incorrecto y tan s

----------

